# [HOW-TO] Antidote Rx

## ERICB

Voici la procédure que j'ai utilisée pour installer Antidote Rx sur Gentoo. Il en existe surement des plus simples !  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Antidote réunit en un tout cohérent un correcteur de nouvelle génération, dix grands dictionnaires et dix guides linguistiques. Ces multiples ouvrages ne sont pas simplement plaqués ensemble : ils interagissent intelligemment pour aider à explorer tous les aspects d'une question linguistique. Individuellement, chacun de ces ouvrages rivalise avec les meilleurs de sa catégorie. Ensemble, ils n'ont pas d'égal.

 

1. Copier le fichier d'installation sur le disque dur de l'ordinateur sinon ça ne fonctionne pas. Ce fichier se nomme Installe Andidote dans le dossier Linux du cd-rom.

```

$ cp "Installe Andidote" /chemin/vers/votre/dossier

```

2. Lancer l'installation en root et choisir la méthode d'installation par DPKG. Une fois l'installation commencée, aller dans le dossier /tmp de votre ordinateur et copier le fichier Antidote-6.2.7000-1.i386.rpm qui va y apparaître vers une autre destination car sinon il sera effacé par le programme d'installation.

```

# ./"Installe Andidote"

suivre les indications.

# cd /tmp

#cp Antidote-6.2.7000-1.i386.rpm Antidote-6.2.7000-1-2.i386.rpm

```

3. S'assurer que vous avez kdelibs d'installer sinon le logiciel ne fonctionne pas correctement.

```

# emerge -pv kdelibs

```

4. Installer le rpm.

```

# rpm --force --nodeps --install Antidote-6.2.7000-1-2.i386.rpm

```

5. Lancer le programme en root pour la première fois pour entrer le numéro de série seulement et ensuite relancer en utilisateur.

```

# antidote &

Entrer le numéro de série et quitter.

$ antidote &

```

6. Voilà, ça fonctionne.

Voici un apperçu du logiciel :

http://www.beliweb.net/~eric/web/antidoteRX.png

http://www.beliweb.net/~eric/web/antidoteRX-2.png

http://www.beliweb.net/~eric/web/antidoteRX-3.pngLast edited by ERICB on Fri Dec 29, 2006 2:35 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ERICB

Pour l'intégration dans openoffice2, ça ne fonctionne pas par défaut.

```

# cd /usr/lib/openoffice/program/

# rm libstdc++.so.6

# ln -s /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.so.6 libstdc++.so.6

```

Ça semble faire fonctionner Antidote et ne brise pas openoffice. Reste à tester un peu plus.

----------

## fbeliveau

Bien joué ! Ça fonctionne numéro 1 !

Merci !

François

----------

## Enlight

J'vais passer pour un sale flemmard, mais tu pourrais juste faire quelques lignes d'introduction sur ce qu'est l'application s'il te plait?

----------

## ERICB

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> J'vais passer pour un sale flemmard, mais tu pourrais juste faire quelques lignes d'introduction sur ce qu'est l'application s'il te plait?

 

Voilà !

----------

## Enlight

Impec   :Very Happy:  En plus ça va plaire à pas mal de monde ça!

----------

## titoucha

 *ERICB wrote:*   

> Pour l'intégration dans openoffice2, ça ne fonctionne pas par défaut.
> 
> ```
> 
> # cd /usr/lib/openoffice/program/
> ...

 

Ça na pas cassé mon openoffice en tout cas, par contre la procédure pour un système 64bits est un poil différente, les fichiers n'étant pas au même endroit.

```
cd /usr/lib32/openoffice/program/

rm libstdc++.so.6 

ln -s /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/32/libstdc++.so.6 . 
```

Je trouve ce programme vraiment très bien et puissant, je ne peux que le conseiller, car il renvoie tous les autres correcteurs au placard.

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> Je trouve ce programme vraiment très bien et puissant, je ne peux que le conseiller, car il renvoie tous les autres correcteurs au placard.

 

En même temps c'est le genre de programme qui devrait être systématiquement libre et gratuit (linux et windows) idem pour tous les antivirus, j'veux dire par la que c'est même plus important à mes yeux que des jeux libres c'est d'utilité publique.

je le vois a 115 € quand même (sur LDLC)

----------

## titoucha

C'est clair il est pas bon marché, par contre il vient avec une mise à jour de 3ans et c'est pas bidon il y à eu déjà des Maj.

Je suis d'accord avec toi, ce serais mieux si c'était libre et gratuit, AMHA si il n'y a rien d'équivalent en libre c'est je pense à cause du travail et de la spécificité du produit

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de passer à la version 4 et je n'arrive pas à l'intégrer correctement à OpenOffice et Firefox, dans les deux cas j'ai bien les icônes qui apparaissent mais quand je clique dessus rien ne se passe, par contre Antidote fonctionne bien tout seul.

Edit: sur un système 64bits il faut utiliser la version Openoffice-bin pour que ça fonctionne et pas la version compilée.

----------

## leTigreBleu

ERICB,

Ta méthode d'installation fonctionne parfaitement : merci !

leTigreBleu

----------

